# Elderly cockatiel



## dollina tube (Mar 15, 2012)

I suspect that my old boy is on his way out.

He's 23 now and has become very quiet inactive, still eating and drinking but fluffed up with wings low. He's still on his perch. He wont tolerate anything new being put in the cage .

I've got a heat lamp on him til bedtime along with a hot wheatbag next to the bars of the cage. At night I put a hot water bottle above him and cover the cage with an extra blanket. Heat hasn't helped him much but I feel better if I know he is warm. I've talked to the vet and she agrees it wont do him any good to go through the stress of taking him there and I'd like to avoid his last moments being in the hands of a vet getting a needle in his chest.

Sorry if this is a bit heavy. Im very anxious I dont let him suffer and not sure if this is truly the end or whether he may have time left and is just infirm.

Any advice on old birds welcomed - I need to speak to people who have experience of a bird this age and how they dealt with it so I am informed.

Thanks for any potential replies.

Jane


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Jane!
Wow, 23 years is a long time!! You must have been taking good care of him all these years. It's sad to think that our pets may be at that point in their lives, but unfortunately no one lives forever. However, maybe your boy has a cold and is feeling under the weather?
I am sorry I can't offer any more useful advice, all of my birds are only four years of age, give or take. I do dread that time one day though...


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I don't have any advice on older birds so I hope someone can answer that one.

You might want to set up a hospital cage for him if you haven't already. Move him to a smaller cage or a clear plastic bin without the lid on and keep it covered with a blanket (3 sides covered) and keep a heating pad on low underneath it or heat lamp (no reptile bulbs). Add some high energy foods to the mix or foods he can eat easily like millet. There is something called Herb Salad that is for parrots, if you don't know what it could be and think it is an illness that is helpful.
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=353197
http://forums.avianavenue.com/index.php?threads/heat-lamps.32185/


----------



## dollina tube (Mar 15, 2012)

The vet has suggested she thinks it might be liver problems which affects older cockatiels. Obviously this is difficult to confirm but there is no sign of a cold. :-(


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi - my Baby Boy lived to 27 1/2 - your bird sounds like he is the way Baby Boy was for a number of years. I know it is sad to see a loved pet slow down like that. In his younger days, my bird was very active and energetic - this changed dramatically later on. Baby Boy slept alot and had "droopy wings" for quite awhile as well - it was as if he didn't quite have the strength to keep them up at his side all the time. He had bursts of energy but for the most part became very sedentary.

Be careful with heatlamps around him - you have to always give him a way to get out from under the heat - or away from the rays - I've never used a heatlamp because it is too easy to overheat a bird. Even if you don't feel much warmth with your hand in front of it, the bird will be under it for an extended time. In any case, misjudging the heat exposure and overheating him would be disastrous.

I wouldn't stress him with a vet visit - if he's slow and tired and not displaying signs of illness it wouldn't be a good idea.

It doesn't sound like he is in discomfort, either, so don't worry that you have to euthanize him. He's simply a senior. Just enjoy him as you always have and know that he loves you just the same even if he's a bit too tired to show it as much.

edit: I just saw your post about liver concerns - there are things you can do to help him with that and I hope someone posts them here again for you. Try searching the archives here in the meantime.


----------



## dollina tube (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. 27 is also a great age. But have to ask, did he die or was he PTS?


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

dollina tube said:


> Thanks for the reply. 27 is also a great age. But have to ask, did he die or was he PTS?


Dealing with an old pet is a very personal and difficult issue. What you do and when depends on you, the bird's apparent condition, and the like. I would not have let Baby Boy suffer in pain at the end and would have dreaded the pts option which fortunately I did not have to do. There are changes with age that come, are a bit sad to see, but do not suggest that the bird is suffering. Birds are very adaptable to what life brings them whether it's from injury, disability, or aging. Looking back and knowing what I do now, I would NOT have handled his life or end-of-life differently. I don't say that lightly - he was my little boy. (I am not young and inexperienced with what happens in life. My parents are about 80.)

I'll pm the rest of my message to you. You can PM me anytime about this.

I still hope someone can put up some liver disease management suggestions for you - they are in the archives since the topic has been covered a lot here. There are search tools on the site but I haven't used them yet.


----------



## dollina tube (Mar 15, 2012)

Janga passed away to day, on his own, under his heatlamp after a big breakfast of toast.

Bye bye old pal. :grey tiel:


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Aww I am sorry to hear that, however it sounds like you gave him a great life and he just wound down til he stopped in the end, no suffering or stress. RIP sweet one.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Janga had a great life with you and I'm glad he was able to spend so much of it with you as his best friend. I don't think there was much that you could do as it was most likely old age. I'm glad that he spent his last days in peace. Fly free little one :angel:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm sorry you lost him, but it is always easier to deal with when you know it's going to happen soon. 

Fly high and free Janga


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm really sorry for your loss. Janga sounded like a fine bird and definitely had a good, long life. I hope you will find some peace in knowing he was well loved and cared for.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Janga. You have the empathy of many here whose hearts have been broken by the loss of one of these little ones.


----------



## lilac_hippo (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm so sorry to read about the loss of Janga. I hope you'll take comfort in the fact that he had a long and happy life with you *hugs*


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

**Huge Hugs** Poor guy. He was well loved, that's for certain


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Janga  he was very lucky to have a long and happy life with you.


----------

